# Slide Out Manual Back Up



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where to look for the socket to manually bring the slide-out back in just in case the motor fails? 
This is on a 25RSS. I looked under the carriage and could not see anything resembling a socket..!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> Does anyone know where to look for the socket to manually bring the slide-out back in just in case the motor fails?
> This is on a 25RSS. I looked under the carriage and could not see anything resembling a socket..!


I saw a bolt at the end of the motor under the belly today while I was fixing the ductwork, but I'm not sure if that's it. There is not much help here as far as manually opening the slide. Also at PDI the tech didn't even know. Yet another thing about Keystone that has me peeved.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Pull the kickplate off of your sofa. The motor will be there and it can be overriden there as well. I had to do mine manually while on a trip when the switch fried. Powerdrill with extention works best, or a ratchet will do, can't remember size socket. ----Mike


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> Pull the kickplate off of your sofa. The motor will be there and it can be overriden there as well. I had to do mine manually while on a trip when the switch fried. Powerdrill with extention works best, or a ratchet will do, can't remember size socket. ----Mike


Thanks, I have to go look for it tomorrow.


----------

